

Last Call: Pitch to find a Co-Founder at The Founder Conference - alain94040

The Founder Conference is taking place in less than 2 weeks. There are spaces for 9 pitches from startups. These are not VC pitches or product launches. These pitches are for you to get help from the other 250 entrepreneurs in the room.<p>The beauty of Silicon Valley is that everyone tries to help eachother. Take advantage of it!<p>Just google "Founder Conference" for more details.
======
sabj
Cool conference! $50 for students? :(

